# Talk about genetics!!!



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2015)

Check this out.  Here is a pic of Jason Huh's daughter.  She's 2 1/2!


----------



## AnaSCI (May 13, 2015)

His daughter has better calves then I do


----------



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2015)

Lol,  I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sully (May 13, 2015)

Me too


----------



## chrisr116 (May 13, 2015)

Same thing I thought too....lol


----------



## thebrick (May 13, 2015)

Holy cow.


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2015)

Damn that is hilarius ....crazy calves much less for her age awsome!!


----------



## AtomAnt (May 14, 2015)

I hate genetics... They are why my girl puts on muscle like she is some kind of alien.... She has legit pumpkin delts.  Striations and all, just standing relaxed.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 14, 2015)

My wife's biceps and delts blow up.  Now her calves are popping fiercely.  My 5 year old has big calves like Huh's little girl.  Thick hammies, etc. and my daughter is lean!  So, it's clear, my wife has had an affair with Jason Huh. 



KIDDING YOU DOLTS.


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2015)

Wonder what he was on when she was conceived?
I still say we secrete juice - growth - PEPs and so on into our girls


----------



## Lon Chaney (May 16, 2015)

squatster said:


> Wonder what he was on when she was conceived?
> I still say we secrete juice - growth - PEPs and so on into our girls



There is some scientific proof to that. No kidding.


----------



## ASHOP (May 26, 2015)

LOOK at those cows! IMPRESSIVE on both!


----------



## BigBob (May 28, 2015)

Wow!


----------

